# Holiday Home Insurance



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a company for Holiday Home Insurance?
I have had a quote which is quite a bit more than last year (yes I know everything has gone up - no claims made).
Just wanted to see if I could make some comparisons.
Sorry if this has been covered 
Thanks
Jac


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

can suggest topquotes.com.cy 
british based company 
haven't doen my house with them, but recently done my car and was happy


----------

